

Ask HN: Is Open ACH a legitimate alternative to Balanced Payments? - saitoyeung

They&#x27;re essentially offering a free open source  platform to accept web-based ACH payments with their own secure gateway.  I think you will need to obtain your own ACH processing service through a bank, but even with that, it seems a lot more attractive than Balanced&#x27;s ACH debit option (1% + $0.30 per transaction).  The problem is I don&#x27;t see anything online that&#x27;s written about it and their website looks a little amateur.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;openach.com&#x2F;
======
mahmoudimus
(I work for Balanced)

Hi Saitoyeung,

Balanced caps its transaction fee at $20.00 - Is that an issue for you? Email
me - mahmoud@balancedpayments.com

Also, this is a direct quote from OpenACH:

> To get started with OpenACH, U.S. Bank customers can simply request the
> bank's ACH Direct Transmission service, along with an optional SinglePoint
> account management portal. Once your account is ready for testing, use the
> U.S. Bank plugin within OpenACH to transfer your files and handle
> returns/changes.

